# What engine do I have?



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm a complete novice when it comes the the engine in my 69 GTO.
I purchased a 90% restored car but recieved no paperwork with it.
I recently purchased a new valve cover grommet for the 69 and it doesn't fit. So it got me wondering "do I have the right engine" or simply none standard valve covers. So here are the numbers I have found on the block.
Front of motor: 029060 YS
Rear near distributor: K228
Behind cylinder 8: 9790071

I'm guessing a 1968 motor with after market chrome valve covers.
Did a 68 have chrome valve covers?
Please let me know if I'm right.
Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Its a 69 engine. K228 means the block was cast on Nov 22, 1968 and probably assembled a few days later. 
GTOs had chrome valve covers from 64-70. Show a picture of your engine and we'll tell you if you have aftermarket valve coves.
One bit of information is missing and that is the VIN. Its stamped along the left side of the lower timing cover. If it matches the VIN on the dash you have the original engine.
Check the vehicle date built code on the Fisher Body tag on the drivers side upper cowl. It will probably be marked 12 A or B. Which means first or second week of December.
You can verify all the options on your car as well as date built by ordering the PHS documents



PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks, but I cant seem to find a vin , I'll look harder.
Can you please tell me where the vin is on the dash?
Hopefully photo's of the valve covers attached!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Date code K228 is November (K) 22, 1968 so that's for certain a '69 engine. The Pontiac engine foundry would start casting parts for the next model year at about mid-year. 9790071 is also the correct casting number for a 69 "regular" GTO 400. YS for 69 means it was installed in an A-body with an automatic transmission. Look way down low, passenger side, on the block next to the timing cover for a string of digits. If they match the end of the VIN, then it's the original-to-the-car block.

For the VIN, check your title/registration. It's also on a tag at the edge of the dash where it meets the windshield, driver's side. You can see from outside the car, looking in through the windshield.

Bear


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are the factory original valve covers. Soak the rubber grommet in hot water to soften it up, then install. 

Fremont factory built cars, (code Z in the VIN) often stamped the engine VIN away from the timing cover, circled area in photo. Normal location would be just under the arrowhead.


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Okay, so it doesn't look like I have the original engine. Here are the numbers I've found - dashboard vin and the number along side the timing cover. They're nothing alike.
Please correct me if I'm wrong but the block looks like it was originally painted dark blue, and painted over with light blue. Wasn't the original paint on a 69 metalic blue? Could it be a 1978 built engine not a 68?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

That appears to be the EUN (Engine Unit Number). The block code or engine ID is directly below it.
The VIN is near the bottom center of the block just to the left of the timing cover. (looking at the engine from the front)


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

O52 said:


> That appears to be the EUN (Engine Unit Number). The block code or engine ID is directly below it.
> The VIN is near the bottom center of the block just to the left of the timing cover. (looking at the engine from the front)
> 
> View attachment 143939
> ...


No numbers as per your photo?


----------

